# My First Time



## SVS1000 (5/12/13)

Building my first coil on a RSST a friend lent me.





WOW... 1.2ohms with a cotton wick 
It makes really thick clouds using the VTR at 6 watts and 3.8 volts
The taste isn't to bad after the cotton settled in but it does feel a bit muffled after using the iClear 16.

Then I decided to rebuild a coil for my pro tank 2 that got tossed in a drawer cause of very bad leaking and gurgling. using 28g Kanthal with a cotton wick has improved the tank so well that I have already finished a half tank of juice with no issues.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

Great work SVS. I see a new master coil builder in the making!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

nice one dude


----------



## Riaz (5/12/13)

nice one buddy


----------



## Gizmo (5/12/13)

Nice one buddy. You need to show me how its done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/12/13)

where you get cotton wick from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (5/12/13)

Yeah im sure that wont be a problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (5/12/13)

Sabre I used some 100% Johnson&Johnson for babies
Im pretty sure its not the right stuff cause who knows whats in it. It was just to test with.
Im on the look out for the organic kind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sabrefm1 (5/12/13)

i used to use cotton in my vivi nova last year. gave a nice pull. but it wears done quickly, and breaks off in the juice. bear in mind i was experimenting.

im still trying to find ekowool locally, i dont want to order now overseas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

SVS1000 said:


> Sabre I used some 100% Johnson&Johnson for babies
> Im pretty sure its not the right stuff cause who knows whats in it. It was just to test with.
> Im on the look out for the organic kind.


If it ok for babies, it should be fine for you. Just boil it a few times. I do, but primarily to get rid of the taste. Organic is no guarantee that there ain't any germs and stuff in it, to the contrary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (5/12/13)

Yup that's what I thought as well Matthee


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

ekowool the next group buy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (5/12/13)

Nice one dude  Builiding coils is the next thing I'd like to get into, once I've gotten my head around mixing my own juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (5/12/13)

I found a pack of organic cotton buds in the make up aisle at Dischem woodmead yesterday. Says it was bleached with hydrogen peroxide.

I don't think it needs to be boiled, but not sure. I'm a few days away from making my own coils, so will have to report back later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

devdev said:


> I found a pack of organic cotton buds in the make up aisle at Dischem woodmead yesterday. Says it was bleached with hydrogen peroxide.
> 
> I don't think it needs to be boiled, but not sure. I'm a few days away from making my own coils, so will have to report back later


Buds, like in ear buds? Difficult to boil, I presume. But that bleach could give a nasty taste on the vape. Just ordinary cotton balls or rolled cotton will do. Some peeps do not taste anything, but for me - I have to boil, dry, boil dry....3 times. "Sterile" seems to be the best, check the emergency aid section.


----------



## ET (5/12/13)

my landlord has his wife and 2 daughters. no need to go to dischem, just got him to raid their makeup stash for some sterile cotton make up pads

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (5/12/13)

Nope meant cotton balls  Got a bag full of them

Just made my first coill. Will post pics now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (6/12/13)

Ok, as promised - here are my first coil pics

This is my RBA - picked it up from Hans, an eCiggies vendor in my neighbourhood. Have no idea what brand it is




Fiddling around, I made my first coil. I think it was the 30g wire. Wrapped around a jeweller's screw driver, then threaded some cotton wool through it to make a wick. 8 turns. Was figuring I would get about 2ohms as a baseline for other fiddling




Seems it worked, except it was sub 1ohm:




So I vaped it on my SVD using the Liqua Berry Mix at 3v / 3w and there was very little vapour, but the flavour was intense! Definitely see why they say dripping is a completely different experience to tank vaping. Also found the nicotine effect (not flavour) very intense - probably have not been that high on nic for a while.

The cotton worked, although it has the tendency to singe and the fumes are yuck. If you look on the second pic, on the left leg of the atty the cotton has started to turn brown. Hopefully my order of silica wick arrives today from eCiggies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/12/13)

That looks like the smoktek octopus... maybe.
Does eciggies sell them these days?


----------



## Tom (6/12/13)

Hans from Sunninghill?


devdev said:


> - picked it up from Hans, an eCiggies vendor in my neighbourhood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/12/13)

devdev said:


> Ok, as promised - here are my first coil pics
> 
> This is my RBA - picked it up from Hans, an eCiggies vendor in my neighbourhood. Have no idea what brand it is
> 
> ...


Thinking you are using way too much cotton. The cotton inside the coil is strangled and not taking up any juice. So you are just vaping from the outside wraps, thus the browning and lack of vapour. The cotton should slide in easily and be able to be moved from left to right when dry. It will swell and fill the coil when you juice it. The right hand side tail is too long imo (try same length as left hand one) and seems broken - so probably just wasting juice. May I suggest you try a micro coil. Cotton is primarily used in micro coils. In this thread are some good videos on micro coiling: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/i-caved.439/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (6/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> That looks like the smoktek octopus... maybe.
> Does eciggies sell them these days?


 


Tom said:


> Hans from Sunninghill?


 
Yip, all from Hans in Sunninghill - Must be from eCiggies then, as I don't think he gets stuff from anywhere else


----------



## VapeKing (6/12/13)

It is an ERA Rebuldable - Hans is one of our resellers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (6/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Thinking you are using way too much cotton. The cotton inside the coil is strangled and not taking up any juice. So you are just vaping from the outside wraps, thus the browning and lack of vapour. The cotton should slide in easily and be able to be moved from left to right when dry. It will swell and fill the coil when you juice it. The right hand side tail is too long imo (try same length as left hand one) and seems broken - so probably just wasting juice. May I suggest you try a micro coil. Cotton is primarily used in micro coils. In this thread are some good videos on micro coiling: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/i-caved.439/


 
Awesome feedback, thanks Matthee! So shorter legs, less cotton and get myself an RSST (whatever that actually stands for?) because working on this mini size was a bit hectic.

I will be getting silica material for a proper wick sometime today, so will have another fiddle this evening probably. That or tucking into a bottle of tequila, or may be both. I will park the micro coils for the time being and get back to them later on in the month 

Where can I find an RSST?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (6/12/13)

devdev said:


> Awesome feedback, thanks Matthee! So shorter legs, less cotton and get myself an RSST (whatever that actually stands for?) because working on this mini size was a bit hectic.
> 
> I will be getting silica material for a proper wick sometime today, so will have another fiddle this evening probably. That or tucking into a bottle of tequila, or may be both. I will park the micro coils for the time being and get back to them later on in the month
> 
> Where can I find an RSST?


The RSST is a Genesis type atty. Seems the build on that is way different to the ERA you have been using and compared to drippers. But from all accounts on this forum it is a good atty. For the sake of tinkering I acquired one recently from Skyblue, but have yet to build it. Skyblue has a good video on that as well. Here is the link: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/RBA/RBA-rebuildable-atomizers/Smok-RSST


----------

